# [Ebay]  Western Digital Caviar SE (WD2500JS20PK) 250 GB



## Volcom (5. April 2009)

Hey,

verkaufe meine Festplatte "Western Digital Caviar SE (WD2500JS20PK) 250 GB " bei ebay. wer interesse hat und alles nähere wissen will sollte auf den folgenden link klicken, für fragen steh ik gern bereit!
http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=270370684658&_trksid=p3907.m32&_trkparms=tab%3DSelling

In meinen anderen Auktionen verkaufe ich zufällig noch ein passendes Festplattengehäuse. 



mfg Volc


----------

